# humane traps on ebay



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

wasnt sure where to post this. not even sure if the price is good. free shipping too.

Raccoon Skunk Poss Humane Animal Trap 31"x12"x12" Cage Rabbit Cat Live | eBay


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Giz!
This is a pretty darn good price!
Sharon


----------

